# home made incubator, made today



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi,

I decided I was going to make a incubator,and i had an old mini fridge in the cupboard. so today i hacked it to pieces. Here are some pics I know Its not fantastic but i think it will do! What do you lot think?


I did alot of cutting!!


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks good to me mate:2thumb:


----------



## davidc403 (May 13, 2008)

same here i wish i was that handy good luck with ur eggs


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks guys!:2thumb:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks just the job mate - should hold temps and humidity levels really well!!!


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks I hope so I am putting it on tests this week before I have any eggs appear!


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

This may be a very dumb question but how are you heating it?


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

looks cool but dont u think 12.5 degrees a little cold :lol2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

two heatmats to heat it!
: victory:

:lol2: it is cold just bought it in from the garage!:2thumb:


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

As far as home made incubators go thats looks pretty great.

Good work Jack. Too much spare time on ur hands yesturday im guessing tho? lol


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Seen the converted fridge many a time but mini fridge yours is the first for me anyway. Cracking job. Just need some eggs to go in it now


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks People!:2thumb:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

oakelm said:


> Seen the converted fridge many a time but mini fridge yours is the first for me anyway. Cracking job. Just need some eggs to go in it now


Thats all the Lucky Reptile Herp Nursery is.


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice job :2thumb:

What size/wattage heatmats are you going to use?


----------

